# Most expensive/rare betta?



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

This is just plain out of curiosity, but what would the most expensive and/or rare betta fish be?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Probably an albino double tail giant. If there is even one out there lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

An albino would definitely be the most rare, because they are almost always too weak to survive any good period of time. I'm doubtful more than ten adults are alive worldwide right now... Plus, they would presumably have a much lower chance of surviving shipping. 

Out of the more normal types, well formed koi are generally the most expensive that I see on a regular basis.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's hard to say (expensive). It depends on the buyer. I've seen people pay outrageous amounts for something I'd say is common.

Balanced patterned koi (2 sides) - not just random patterns. TBH I have never seen one (live).
Pure deep solid colors are not actually rare but totally clean, with no stains at all are rather hard to find.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

For my budget the Halfmoons from the Betta Shop in MN are expensive. Though they have a white half-moon I'm dying for atm.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

BettaStarter24 said:


> For my budget the Halfmoons from the Betta Shop in MN are expensive. Though they have a white half-moon I'm dying for atm.



Agreed, Mahi Mahi was $15 and she was a female at the Betta Shop. Their prices ranges from $25 to $50 depending on the type.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Albino is the rarest. I saw one get sold for over $25,000. And i mean a true albino.

Black is also rare, but the most expensive colour type in general. Every pure strain ive seen has been sold at $100 - $150. Thats just in general though. Occasionally you'll get patterned types that are more expensive but those are few and far between.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Albino bettas and true black bettas. Albinos are weak, and show no interest in females, and cannot tolerate much if any light in their tanks, and black fish for some reason have something weird going on with that colour. In bettas and guppies especially, most black bettas are weakly, sterile, or aren't true black bettas. (In guppies any true black one dies in a few months) True Deltas, doubles, and Triple tails aren't always very cheap either, from what I have read. THough I'm not sure if many people breed triple tail bettas.


----------

